# Land or Land and home in southwest Mo



## Tristan (Jan 29, 2009)

I will be relocating to the Neosho area for school in June. If anyone knows of any land or a website would be very grateful.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

You can start with these.

http://www.zillow.com/homes/Neosho-...49,36.768162,-94.563187_rect/10_zm/1_rs/1_fr/

Now would be a good time to learn how to use Google Street View. They have all the streets in town photographed.

[ame]http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=il[/ame]


----------

